# Snail issues



## squeekee35

For whatever reason i can't seem to keep snails alive. I have gone through my third batch already in as much as 6 months. I went to the pet store to pick up some more apple snails and they told me they won't be getting any in because they are an invasive species. But just a few months ago they had a tank full of them and i bought two. I tried looking on line but the couple of places i found said they were no longer shipping apple snails.

so i found one site that has some fairly large snails....the pic showed them bigger than a quarter....but they are called indigo bush grazers. I can't seem to find anything about this type of snail on line. i would like to know exactly how big they get and if they are any good at eatting algae. i need some big snails for my big tank to clean up the algae growing in there. but since i am positive that after a few months the snails will die.....i will have to find a place that i can order new ones every few months.....or maybe i should get a plece instead....even though then i worry about over crowding.

does anybody have any of these bush grazers or know anything about them?

thank you
--angel


----------



## Corwin

your water could be very low in calcium which could cause the snails to die because they cant properly maintain their shells. Or you could have some other issue with your water, I would recomend getting it tested to see if you have anything out of balance


----------



## egoreise

If you are concerned about plecos getting too big for your tank, look for a bristlenose pleco. They don't get nearly as large as the others.

You could also try shrimp instead of snails!


----------



## Revolution1221

if the snails are continuing to die than dont keep getting them its not fare to them. are you suplimenting with algae wafers and greens?? just because there is algae in the tank does not mean they are eating it as they wont eat all types. test your tank for copper it can kill them. at work we cannot keep snails alive in our main system but put them in our planted tank or show tank and they do jsut fine. Also we cannot keep balla sharks or clown loaches alive in it they die just a matter of days after going into the tanks. also are you sure they are dead? snails wont move unless they have to, to find food. is there trap door staying open or do they stink to high hell?


----------

